# Hey what do you know?



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

This judge actually gets there is, well was for her a double standard.
Teacher gets prison for sex with student
I hope this is a trend.
Feel bad for the husband but in 5 years I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> Pontiac — An Oakland County judge came down hard Tuesday on a 30-year-old former high school teacher who pleaded guilty to having sex with a 15-year-old student.
> While state guidelines suggest 51-85 months for the offense, Judge Nanci Grant sentenced Kathryn Ronk of Birmingham to 6-15 years in prison.
> 
> In addressing the court before sentencing, Ronk sobbed as she said she was "so sorry for the victim and his family, for the school and the community, my family ... and I'm so sorry for my husband."


*WOW! I wonder if the judge’s sentenced adultery to 6-15 years if that would cut down on infidelity?*


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job by the judge.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Good job by the judge.


Guys go to this website he exposes female teachers a lot
Interested-Participant

And this site is a little spywarey but...
Crime News, Pictures, and Articles | EveryJoe


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder if the husband will wait for her ? TEEHEE


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

imjustwatching said:


> I wonder if the husband will wait for her ? TEEHEE


Ugh can you say served in prison.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Ugh can you say served in prison.


There was a case where the husband did stay with the wife after her serving years for screwing a 16 years old and his friend . Some idiots in this universe


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

imjustwatching said:


> There was a case where the husband did stay with the wife after her serving years for screwing a 16 years old and his friend . Some idiots in this universe


Here's one
Pennsylvania Teacher in Prison for Student Affairs and the Husband Standing By Her - ABC News


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tom67 said:


> Here's one
> Pennsylvania Teacher in Prison for Student Affairs and the Husband Standing By Her - ABC News


:slap:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

rmontgomery said:


> why do these people stay by them ? Weakness ? co-dependent or are they up to something themselves ?


Maybe he was raised by only women or had all female teachers who knows.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

rmontgomery said:


> That's a good judge. There is a double standard. It stinks. Justice is not blind anymore. I am glad she called it out.


Another good one
Teacher's aide sent to prison for sexual contact with student - Joplin Globe: Local News


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr Blunt said:


> *WOW! I wonder if the judge’s sentenced adultery to 6-15 years if that would cut down on infidelity?*


History says no.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is one that didn't take a plea deal:slap:
8 to 25 years in prison for Abigail Simon | WOODTV.com
Gus I just had to use this link "wood"
Like when Peter says "duty"


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mr Blunt View Post
WOW! I wonder if the judge’s sentenced adultery to 6-15 years if that would cut down on infidelity?




sidney2718 said:


> History says no.


That, :iagree: because none of them think they are ever going to get caught.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

rmontgomery said:


> why do these people stay by them ? Weakness ? co-dependent or are they up to something themselves ?


Its just conjecture on my part but while married you can't be forced to testify against a spouse so that may play a factor and I also think many would wait until they are in prison and the case falls out of the public limelight. 

Remember our system your innocent until proven guilty. If he files for divorce based on her indiscretions before she is found guilty it could create more headaches not only for divorce but the other case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another nice surprise NO BAIL.
Former Stafford teacher admits sex with students - Fredericksburg.com: Crime/Courts


----------

